# INIZ - Exclusive Offers for VPSBoard!



## Patrick (Aug 30, 2013)

*INIZ* is the ultimate destination providing top quality VPS hosting services. At a affordable budget and customers in mind our VPS hosting services is the best solution with complete control and root access.
 
We are a rapidly growing business with our own hardware in US, utilising enterprise disks, SuperMicro servers and LSI RAID technology. We operate our own AS for NL, (AS62599) and have our direct allocation as a official ARIN member for IP Space within US. 
 
*We're edging closer to our one year anniversary and expanding rapidly we can't stop ourselves doing some exclusive promotions with the recent network upgrades, double bandwidth and just securing another /22 for NL we have some hot offers exclusive to VPSB!*
 
-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-
*Customers Always Right!*
-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-
http://www.shopperap...views/iniz.com/
http://vpsboard.com/....5-days-oh-god/
http://www.webhostin....7&postcount=20
 
-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-
*All plans include*
-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-
- 5 Day Money Back Guarantee - First order only
- Enterprise Hardware
- Hardware RAID10 w/ BBU/CacheVault caching
- OpenVZ Virtualisation
- Full root access
- Free & Instant Setup
- 1 Dedicated IPv4
- IPv6 Available In All Locations - Submit Ticket
- TUN/TAP/PPP Options
 
-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-
*VPSBoard Specials*
-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-
 
*OFFER FOR AMSTERDAM ONLY - UNMETERED INBOUND - ADDITIONAL OUTBOUND BANDWIDTH £3/TB!*
 
YEARLY 64MB - 1 vCore  - 64MB RAM / 64MB SWAP - 10GB RAID10 - 250GB OUTBOUND - $7.75/YEAR - *ORDER NOW*

---------   ---------   ---------   ---------   ---------   ---------   ---------   ---------   ---------   ---------   ---------   ---------   ---------

YEARLY 256MB - 2 vCores - 256MB RAM / 256MB SWAP - 25GB RAID10 - 500GB OUTBOUND - $15.50/YEAR - *ORDER NOW*

---------   ---------   ---------   ---------   ---------   ---------   ---------   ---------   ---------   ---------   ---------   ---------   ---------
2GB CLASSIC - 4 vCores - 2GB RAM / 1GB SWAP - 100GB RAID10 - 2TB OUTBOUND - $41.08/YEAR - *ORDER NOW*
 
*Want something custom? We'll do most things! We have more than enough IP Space & Capacity!*
 
*Our NL nodes are far superior then a lot of hosts, we don't need to shy away our hardware.*
 
Each SATA Node:
Dual E5-2650 (32 Core Beasts)
144GB RAM
2 x 600GB 15K SAS OS
10 x 4TB Enterprise HGSTs
Hardware RAID10 with 2GB Flash Cache
2 x 1Gbps NIC - Active Failover - Connected with 2 x 10GE to our switch
 
Statistics from live nodes:



Spoiler



ioping -RD .
--- . (simfs /vz/private/2961) ioping statistics ---
74.7 k requests completed in 3.0 s, 27.4 k iops, 107.0 mb/s
min/avg/max/mdev = 1 us / 36 us / 2.5 ms / 21 us


```
ioping -c 10 .
--- . (simfs /vz/private/2961) ioping statistics ---
10 requests completed in 9.0 s, 14.2 k iops, 55.6 mb/s
min/avg/max/mdev = 42 us / 70 us / 108 us / 20 us
```


```
dd if=/dev/zero of=test bs=64k count=16k conv=fdatasync; unlink test
16384+0 records in
16384+0 records out
1073741824 bytes (1.1 GB) copied, 1.30112 s, 825 MB/s
```



 
*We're pushing over 300-500Mbps 24x7, come help increase our bandwidth usage!*



Spoiler











 
 
-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-
*Standard Specials*
-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-
Interested in our New York & Los Angeles location? Check out our OpenVZ.IO Brand: http://openvz.io
 
*OpenVZ.IO – IO4G*
3 vCPU Cores
4096MB RAM
75GB Disk
1TB Outgoing BW
*UNMETERED Incoming BW*
Coupon: “OPENVZIO“
$6.97/Mo - *ORDER NOW*
New York / Los Angeles / Amsterdam.
 
*NL-SSD-1024*
4 vCPU Cores
1024MB RAM
1024MB vSwap
30GB SSD Diskspace
1TB Outgoing BW
*UNMETERED Incoming BW*
$6.82/Mo - *ORDER NOW*
Amsterdam, Netherlands.

-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-
*Datacenter & Looking Glass*
-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-
Atlantic Metro - 325 Hudson St. - New York, NY (USA) - http://nyc-us.lg.iniz.com
Quadranet - 530 W 6th Street - Los Angeles, CA (USA) - http://la-us.lg.iniz.com
NForce - Databarn - Amsterdam, NL (EU) - http://ams-nl.lg.iniz.com


----------



## drmike (Aug 30, 2013)

Interesting server node(s)   Nice disk speeds 

Very interesting annuals.

My only concern is the speedtests for AMS.   What are the speedtest port speeds currently?


----------



## Patrick (Aug 30, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> Interesting server node(s)   Nice disk speeds
> 
> Very interesting annuals.
> 
> My only concern is the speedtests for AMS.   What are the speedtest port speeds currently?


We don't limit clients, shared 1Gbps


----------



## Lanarchy (Aug 30, 2013)

Looks like a good deal!


----------



## Patrick (Aug 30, 2013)

Also for those wondering, we hope to have KVM nodes live sometime during September with similar node setups


----------



## lbft (Aug 30, 2013)

I find it very difficult to resist an ubercheap low memory VPS... and I'm already very happy with my existing big RAM plan from Iniz.


----------



## Patrick (Aug 30, 2013)

lbft said:


> I find it very difficult to resist an ubercheap low memory VPS... and I'm already very happy with my existing big RAM plan from Iniz.


Glad to have you onboard


----------



## tdc-adm (Aug 30, 2013)

INIZ said:


> Also for those wondering, we hope to have KVM nodes live sometime during September with similar node setups


KVM nodes in LA or NL?

Anyway, very interesting offers


----------



## Patrick (Aug 31, 2013)

tdc-adm said:


> KVM nodes in LA or NL?
> 
> Anyway, very interesting offers


It would be in Netherlands!


----------



## nagu (Aug 31, 2013)

I have a 2GB node with Iniz in NL. Great performance and definitely recommended.


----------



## dynweb (Sep 1, 2013)

If I click on the 2GB CLASSIC order link, it says "2 cores" (instead of 4 as advertised). If I can get 4 cores, I'll take one immediately ;-)


----------



## Patrick (Sep 1, 2013)

dynweb said:


> If I click on the 2GB CLASSIC order link, it says "2 cores" (instead of 4 as advertised). If I can get 4 cores, I'll take one immediately ;-)


It is 4 vCores, updated order form text


----------



## gogo2345 (Mar 23, 2014)

- 5 Day Money Back Guarantee - First order only

I never was refunded! I tested iniz.com... ask to be refund and i f.... up!


----------



## Patrick (Mar 23, 2014)

gogo2345 said:


> - 5 Day Money Back Guarantee - First order only
> 
> I never was refunded! I tested iniz.com... ask to be refund and i f.... up!


Yeah sorry we don't offer refunds to those who abuse our services (and then was unsuspended for second chance) and then threaten legal action (and was then terminated) 

Keep wasting your time posting everywhere


----------



## switsys (Mar 23, 2014)

gogo2345 said:


> whine, BS, whine





Patrick said:


> Keep wasting your time posting everywhere


+1

You won't get anywhere with this around here, INIZ is one of the best in this industry.


----------



## JahAGR (Jun 13, 2014)

Oooooh, cheap yearly in NL! Cannot resist getting another.


----------



## Patrick (Jun 14, 2014)

JahAGR said:


> Oooooh, cheap yearly in NL! Cannot resist getting another.


Old offer sorry not available anymore


----------

